# Barcelona Volunteer Programs



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

Does anyone know of good volunteer programs in Barcelona?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

joshjadavies said:


> Does anyone know of good volunteer programs in Barcelona?


Well, the short answer is no, I don't, but here's some stuff from the net.
I guess it also depends...
Where you are, do you speak Catalan/ Spanish, what kind of stuff you want to do, how much time you have. The best way I think is to get in touch directly with the NGO's. In case you don't speak Spanish I have found this by googling "English charities Barcelona"
Barcelona Spain charities guide find a charity to donate or volunteer for child elderly homeless organizations and more.
You can also Google the biggies like Cruz Roja (Creu Roja), Ayuda en Accion, Greenpeace, Plan.
Animal charities are good places to volunteer at if you don't speak the lingo.
You can also Google "voluntariado Barcelona" and look at "Haces Falta"


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I don't speak Spanish but I'm learning. I'm also registering for Spanish classes when I arrive to Barcelona. That is the main purpose of my move. I was actually hoping to practice my Spanish a little while doing volunteer work.

Thanks again, I'll look into your suggestions.


----------



## riveting (Jun 17, 2012)

I have just moved to spain and I had the exact same idea of doing volunteer work to help with learning and adjusting to the spanish way of life. What is your real plan? To learn spanish? Or do volunteer work? Or is there other things?

I have been here for 1 month and to be honest I am super busy I won't have time to do any volunteer work. That's not to say you might find it an enriching experience so please don't be put off if you really feel strongly about doing volunteer work. To help with learning spanish I have been attending some free spanish courses which are run by the regional council and are there to help new immigrants to the country. I have found them to be quite good. I don't know if they offer those courses where you are going? The place I have been going to is through the comunidad de madrid (community of madrid).

Other than that I wouldn't know of any volunteer organizations sorry.


----------



## Lovelife22 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi Riveting,
I am also looking to do the free classes with the city council but in Barcelona. I cannot seem to find anything but I am sure if they have this in Madrid they would also have it in Barcelona.
Can you tell me how you found them (or search you did).
Any info is greatly appreciated.
Marianna


----------

